# I hate manual labor



## theghost0991

I currently work in a labor office and am trying to get out. People keep offering driving jobs and jobs as a tradesmans apprentice, and don't get why I don't want the job. I would rather be a cashier and only have to deal with *******s for a few minutes tops. With manual labor, 9/10 times your boss and all of your coworkers are *******s. I am also going to school to be a software programmer, work in an office. And people keep telling me white collar is for pussies and people who don't want to work hard. I am just sick of people telling me how to live...


----------



## Dark Soul

Haha...they are just jealous that you are bettering yourself and will eventually lap them. White collar is for pussies? Oh, that's rich. I work a white collar job and, yeah, I enjoy not having to dig ditches or drive trucks and deal with all the garbage that they have to do, not to mention that damage that labor type jobs do their bodies. I know a guy who has done manual labor jobs all his life..now he has a bad back because of it. While I go to a job that doesn't require any physical labor and my body is just fine. Laugh last, man. They just don't want you to succeed.


----------



## nubly

Best thing about a white collar job is that you don't have to use a port o potty.


----------



## theghost0991

Dark Soul said:


> Haha...they are just jealous that you are bettering yourself and will eventually lap them. White collar is for pussies? Oh, that's rich. I work a white collar job and, yeah, I enjoy not having to dig ditches or drive trucks and deal with all the garbage that they have to do, not to mention that damage that labor type jobs do their bodies. I know a guy who has done manual labor jobs all his life..now he has a bad back because of it. While I go to a job that doesn't require any physical labor and my body is just fine. Laugh last, man. They just don't want you to succeed.


Yeah f uck them!


----------



## visualkeirockstar

That's what i do and it sucks.


----------



## blue2

I've done the manual labor jobs the only good thing, they keep you fit and strong but I did hurt my back a couple times from having to lift 150lbs by myself, and some of the hours can be ridiculous with no overtime paid and no lunchbreak if you let them away with it plus the bosses are dicks :yes


----------



## Hikikomori2014

lol at "And people keep telling me white collar is for pussies and people who don't want to work hard."

There is a phrase I go by: "Work smarter, not harder".
White collar is where the real money is.
Anyone telling you otherwise, just wants to keep you suffering with them



theghost0991 said:


> I currently work in a labor office and am trying to get out. People keep offering driving jobs and jobs as a tradesmans apprentice, and don't get why I don't want the job. I would rather be a cashier and only have to deal with *******s for a few minutes tops. With manual labor, 9/10 times your boss and all of your coworkers are *******s. I am also going to school to be a software programmer, work in an office. And people keep telling me white collar is for pussies and people who don't want to work hard. I am just sick of people telling me how to live...


----------



## Remnant of Dawn

theghost0991 said:


> I currently work in a labor office and am trying to get out. People keep offering driving jobs and jobs as a tradesmans apprentice, and don't get why I don't want the job. I would rather be a cashier and only have to deal with *******s for a few minutes tops. With manual labor, 9/10 times your boss and all of your coworkers are *******s. I am also going to school to be a software programmer, work in an office. *And people keep telling me white collar is for pussies and people who don't want to work hard. I am just sick of people telling me how to live...*


Those people are idiots.


----------



## blue2

Remnant of Dawn said:


> Those people are idiots.


My last boss worked in the office came into work at around 10am hungover some days, worked for 4 hours went home was getting double my wage, I came in at 6am worked between 12 and 16 hours hard manual labor who was the idiot..me.. did that for 5 years


----------



## icewater

I'm also interested in becoming a Software Programmer. I'm currently in an associate degree program for IT, but i'm planning on going to a university to get a bachelors degree in Computer Science or Information Systems.

I think software developing is where the big money is. You can distribute programs via download and sell an infinite amount of copies. 

One thing I have learned over the years is to stop looking for encouragement when you know there is none to be found, but keep hoping it will change. I learned this the hard way with my parents .

Work smart, not hard!


----------



## TicklemeRingo

I love it, tbh.


----------



## AussiePea

Do 50/50, it's the best of both worlds. I sit on my *** for 40 hours one week and I'm non stop working on a car the next. Variety is the key to not losing the will to live with a career.


----------



## theghost0991

AussiePea said:


> Do 50/50, it's the best of both worlds. I sit on my *** for 40 hours one week and I'm non stop working on a car the next. Variety is the key to not losing the will to live with a career.


Why would I want to deal with this **** 50% of the time?


----------



## AussiePea

theghost0991 said:


> Why would I want to deal with this **** 50% of the time?


*Backs away slowly*. As you were.


----------



## theghost0991

AussiePea said:


> *Backs away slowly*. As you were.


Sorry, didn't mean to snap at you. Working in a labor office just kind of...gets old after a while.


----------

